# Pax seem to be becoming more considerate



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

`
I was pleasantly surprised by the the kindness and consideration of a pax this afternoon.
As I am always looking out for the interests of my pax myself, whilst simultaneously remaining empathetic to my pax, I was once again uplifted by the following simple action.










The pax was so thoughtful in 'pre-booking a cancellation no show'.
This was such a delight to be able to recline stress free for 5 minutes, clean my nails and then casually enter a no show. So painless


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

I once had a couple cancel at the 4 minute mark, just as I pulled up in their driveway. So no cancellation fee ... but they came out, said very sorry to stuff you around, and handed me a $10 note. Now *that* is what I call being considerate!


----------



## Sydeny Driver (Apr 6, 2017)

UberDriverAU said:


> I once had a couple cancel at the 4 minute mark, just as I pulled up in their driveway. So no cancellation fee ... but they came out, said very sorry to stuff you around, and handed me a $10 note. Now *that* is what I call being considerate!


Be cause the riders no want hide inside all the night from you


----------



## Jay1960 (Feb 22, 2017)

Who is John Galt? said:


> `
> 
> The pax was so thoughtful in 'pre-booking a cancellation no show'.
> This was such a delight to be able to recline stress free for 5 minutes, clean my nails and then casually enter a no show. So painless


Its practices such as the above that give Uber drivers a bad reputation.

Sad


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Jay1960 said:


> Its practices such as the above that give Uber drivers a bad reputation.
> 
> Sad


My time is valuable. Obviously your time is worth nothing.

Sad.


----------



## Jay1960 (Feb 22, 2017)

Who is John Galt? said:


> My time is valuable. Obviously your time is worth nothing.
> 
> Sad.


No - Its just greed on your part. scamming a good customer


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Jay1960 said:


> No - Its just greed on your part. scamming a good customer


OK.

I apologise for the edit [but additional info has been passed ]
It seems you are the go-to guy for those with time on their hands. I had actually read *playing with his barbies* and *the barbies get confused* but had forgotten about them.

So, with all sorts of amusements available to you whilst you while away the hours, I suppose 5 minutes, 10 minutes or even an hour is neither here nor there to a man of leisure like yourself.


----------



## Bandy (Jul 26, 2016)

Who is John Galt? said:


> `
> I was pleasantly surprised by the the kindness and consideration of a pax this afternoon.
> As I am always looking out for the interests of my pax myself, whilst simultaneously remaining empathetic to my pax, I was once again uplifted by the following simple action.
> 
> ...


Hahahahaha...


----------



## idanzzz (Dec 19, 2016)

My best one yet - arrived at location. Pax standing outside says just hold on till I finish my ciggie. No worries, he stands there in no hurry smoked his newly lit ciggie screwing around on his phone as if I'm not there. Oh yes he got a 1* for that. Who the hell does that!!!! His lucky I didn't just drive off and charge him.


----------



## UBER66 (Feb 7, 2017)

Jay1960 said:


> No - Its just greed on your part. scamming a good customer


Hardly a good customer stinky smokers ⭐⭐ I give them ⭐⭐ so I can have them again and give them ⭐⭐

Customers are obliged to be ready to go terms and conditions they are degrading the service by not being ready to go.

The amount of smokers that ask if they can smoke in the car is a large percentage they normally ask more than once.

Smoking burns very small holes in seat belt webbing.


----------



## SydneyUber Chick (Feb 12, 2017)

idanzzz said:


> My best one yet - arrived at location. Pax standing outside says just hold on till I finish my ciggie. No worries, he stands there in no hurry smoked his newly lit ciggie screwing around on his phone as if I'm not there. Oh yes he got a 1* for that. Who the hell does that!!!! His lucky I didn't just drive off and charge him.


newly lit? He was lucky he got you. I would have sat there for the 5 minutes and then driven off


----------



## idanzzz (Dec 19, 2016)

He didn't quite take 5 mins - but to be standing next to my car and literally smoking a newly lit ciggie and just playing with his phone not looking interested in finishing quickly was the annoying part. I was giving him 1 more minute then driving off. He was lucky it wasn't a short fare but still 1* for being inconsiderate to me


----------



## SydneyUber Chick (Feb 12, 2017)

idanzzz said:


> He didn't quite take 5 mins - but to be standing next to my car and literally smoking a newly lit ciggie and just playing with his phone not looking interested in finishing quickly was the annoying part. I was giving him 1 more minute then driving off. He was lucky it wasn't a short fare but still 1* for being inconsiderate to me


not to mention stinking up your car with cig smell getting in after he'd just smoked


----------



## lui6155 (Apr 21, 2016)

idanzzz said:


> He didn't quite take 5 mins - but to be standing next to my car and literally smoking a newly lit ciggie and just playing with his phone not looking interested in finishing quickly was the annoying part. I was giving him 1 more minute then driving off. He was lucky it wasn't a short fare but still 1* for being inconsiderate to me


At the least you should have started the trip and correctly earned $1.50 wait time. That's the correct protocol if you have arrived and essentially the "transaction" has commenced by the rider noting your arrival. 
Doesn't hurt either for you to chill for a few minutes, I get out of the car and stretch my legs and chat to the pax if approachable. Its not as if there are that many Uber jobs out there to stress out about missing one because of the wait.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

idanzzz said:


> My best one yet - arrived at location. Pax standing outside says just hold on till I finish my ciggie. No worries, he stands there in no hurry smoked his newly lit ciggie screwing around on his phone as if I'm not there. Oh yes he got a 1* for that. Who the hell does that!!!! His lucky I didn't just drive off and charge him.


For some reason, that pax of yours reminds me of the bumper sticker *'So many arseholes, so few bullets' *


----------



## idanzzz (Dec 19, 2016)

lui6155 said:


> At the least you should have started the trip and correctly earned $1.50 wait time. That's the correct protocol if you have arrived and essentially the "transaction" has commenced by the rider noting your arrival.
> Doesn't hurt either for you to chill for a few minutes, I get out of the car and stretch my legs and chat to the pax if approachable. Its not as if there are that many Uber jobs out there to stress out about missing one because of the wait.


He barely spoke a word of english. It was my first job for the night


----------



## Jay1960 (Feb 22, 2017)

lui6155 said:


> Doesn't hurt either for you to chill for a few minutes, I get out of the car and stretch my legs and chat to the pax if approachable. Its not as if there are that many Uber jobs out there to stress out about missing one because of the wait.


Great attitude lui6155
That's the way to approach this job, instead of being a miserable git

It's all in the frame of mind


----------



## idanzzz (Dec 19, 2016)

Excuse me Jay1960? Just because we value our time that doesn't constitute being a miserable git.

I would love to see a bus/train/taxi sit and wait for a passenger to "Finish" their cigarette. You should be ordering the Uber when you are ready not when you are ready to leave the premise and then decide to stand next to your ride and have a cigarette right next to your driver making them wait.


----------



## Jay1960 (Feb 22, 2017)

Who is John Galt? said:


> OK.
> 
> I apologise for the edit [but additional info has been passed ]
> It seems you are the go-to guy for those with time on their hands. I had actually read *playing with his barbies* and *the barbies get confused* but had forgotten about them.
> ...


I am not the topic.


----------



## soontobeautomated (Apr 4, 2017)

I'd rather have a passenger finish a ciggie (and smell of smoke) and be right near my door, than wait in a dodgy spot for some Eastern Suburbs person that will keep me waiting 4.5 mins because they are a "busy"person. I can start the trip AND join them for a ciggie. Its also a good opportunity to build rapport with the rider and whinge about the drivers that rate down smokers. I would rather drive stinky smokers all day than intoxicated, incoherrent, potentially puking, brewery stench, non seat belt co-operative, pink lunged yet cirrhosis livered "social" binge drinkers.


----------



## Jay1960 (Feb 22, 2017)

soontobeautomated said:


> I'd rather have a passenger finish a ciggie (and smell of smoke) and be right near my door, than wait in a dodgy spot for some Eastern Suburbs person that will keep me waiting 4.5 mins because they are a "busy"person. I can start the trip AND join them for a ciggie. Its also a good opportunity to build rapport with the rider and whinge about the drivers that rate down smokers. I would rather drive stinky smokers all day than intoxicated, incoherrent, potentially puking, brewery stench, non seat belt co-operative, pink lunged yet cirrhosis livered "social" binge drinkers.


I'm glad you got that off your chest


----------



## JaySonic (Aug 25, 2016)

I agree with John taking off. I am starting to take a hard line even if they 'courtesy' call me to say they arent ready. Bottom line is, the Uber concept is to have a car arrive very quickly. BE READY TO GO WHEN YOU ORDER, ********* !

Its starting to really ****ing piss me off when I wait for pax so these days at 5 minutes Im out of there. And unlike in the past where I would five star all pax, now if a pax is not waiting and its a short trip, im downrating them.


----------



## soontobeautomated (Apr 4, 2017)

JaySonic said:


> I agree with John taking off. I am starting to take a hard line even if they 'courtesy' call me to say they arent ready. Bottom line is, the Uber concept is to have a car arrive very quickly. BE READY TO GO WHEN YOU ORDER, ********* !
> 
> Its starting to really &%[email protected]!*ing piss me off when I wait for pax so these days at 5 minutes Im out of there. And unlike in the past where I would five star all pax, now if a pax is not waiting and its a short trip, im downrating them.


Yup. Its simply good manners to be ready when requesting. Keeping us waiting anymore than it takes to lock the front door and get to the street is simply rude. If passengers want full service, pay for it and get a hire car. Otherwise if using the cheapest option of UberX, have respect for the drivers time. This applies especially in the east and city where it is near impossible to park legally to wait for a passenger.

Of course, if I was averaging $30+ a trip, then thats different. No way I am driving 5-10 mins to a pick up location AND then be happy to wait another few minutes (after calling them) for a short trip. I don't expect Uber to educate the public to be ready. But drivers can educate riders by using the cancel trip option spot on 5 minutes .

Of course, we never know if we will get a stacked ping either on such trips - so potentially these riders are impacting a potential stacked ping rider as well.


----------



## NZShaker (Feb 1, 2016)

I had 3 smokers sucking on their smokes when I pulled up once....

I wound down the widows locked them open and drove them.....it was winter and freken cold well for them as im of the larger type person.

When they asked about closing the windows because they where cold, I said sorry you SINK of smoke and it stinks out MY car.


Rated them 1* and moved along.



When you drive 8mins and then have to wait 5 mins for them to come out its a pain.

I never order an Uber until im ready to walk out my front door, Then I wait safely where they will be able to see me, its not rocket science yet people still have no clue.


----------



## JaySonic (Aug 25, 2016)

I'll make exceptions of course, like if I'm literally metres away from their house when I take the ping, as has happened a few times. Mind you this happened today, I arrived in less than 15 seconds, yet the guy STILL came out within a minute. Bravo to him. Its the toolbags that can clearly see the car will take 5 or up to 10 minutes to arrives, and STILL not be ready. 

Do UberCorp educate pax on etiquette ? Of course they don't - it's not that snake-eyed chair sniffer Travis and his cronies whose time is wasted, so they couldnt give a hoot about drivers.


----------



## UBER66 (Feb 7, 2017)

JaySonic said:


> I'll make exceptions of course, like if I'm literally metres away from their house when I take the ping, as has happened a few times. Mind you this happened today, I arrived in less than 15 seconds, yet the guy STILL came out within a minute. Bravo to him. Its the toolbags that can clearly see the car will take 5 or up to 10 minutes to arrives, and STILL not be ready.
> 
> Do UberCorp educate pax on etiquette ? Of course they don't - it's not that snake-eyed chair sniffer Travis and his cronies whose time is wasted, so they couldnt give a hoot about drivers.


When I arrive I set a 5 minute timer happy to take the rider no show ⭐


----------



## NZShaker (Feb 1, 2016)

UBER66 said:


> When I arrive I set a 5 minute timer happy to take the rider no show ⭐


Wouldn't it be great if Uber start a timer once we arrive like they do for when we get a ping....That way pax will learn not to order until they are ready.

I also saw some time back Uber where looking at having a fee charged once you had been waiting 2 1/2 mins????


----------



## Grand (Feb 23, 2016)

Apparently with UberPool (which we don't have here yet) they do have a 2 min timer.

You are right, would not be hard to program in the 5 min timer.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

JaySonic said:


> - it's not that snake-eyed chair sniffer Travis and his cronies whose time is wasted, so they couldnt give a hoot about drivers.


That's it Jay. That's it!
It is your 'cut through the crap' turn of phrase that really gets me   
Thank you


----------



## JaySonic (Aug 25, 2016)

Who is John Galt? said:


> That's it Jay. That's it!
> It is your 'cut through the crap' turn of phrase that really gets me
> Thank you


I aim to please, brother. Would you like a mint-flavoured Rohypnol when I pick you up next time? No tip required, I'll compensate myself while you're 'napping' in my back seat.


----------



## Charlescharles (Aug 21, 2016)

Jay1960 said:


> Its practices such as the above that give Uber drivers a bad reputation.
> 
> Sad


uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## UBER66 (Feb 7, 2017)

SURI set five minute timer


----------

